# Lord of the Rings or Harry Potter?



## Angelfire (Oct 14, 2013)

Which book/movie franchise is better overall?


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Lord of the rings is so good. I like harry potter don't get me wrong but I watched lord of the rings (the series) like 30+ times when I was 8 (I didn't have internet in my home country and lord of the ring was the only good movie on DVD) and I played the game as a kid too which was epic.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

films - Lord Of The Rings (much as I did enjoy the later Harry Potter films, and the third one)

books - Harry Potter.

I'll vote Harry Potter, because out of the two I guess Harry Potter had a slightly bigger impact on my life.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I really love the LotR movies, and while the HP movies are mostly good, some are a lot better than others. So in terms of consistent quality I give it to LotR, though if you throw in the two Hobbit movies so far it's closer to a tie.

But I enjoy the HP books more than LotR. I absolutely understand and respect the fact that Tolkien basically invented the fantasy genre and every fantasy author since is hugely in his debt, and the books are achievements of imagination. But, sorry, LotR is an _awfully_ dry read, especially books 2 and 3. The Harry Potter books are just a better yarn, and while they might not be as deep they're more fun to read for pleasure.

The two don't really lend themselves to comparison, though. I think the reason they get compared is just because the first couple HP movies coincided with the releases of the LotR films.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Xenos said:


> I really love the LotR movies, and while the HP movies are mostly good, some are a lot better than others. So in terms of consistent quality I give it to LotR, though if you throw in the two Hobbit movies so far it's closer to a tie.
> 
> But I enjoy the HP books more than LotR. I absolutely understand and respect the fact that Tolkien basically invented the fantasy genre and every fantasy author since is hugely in his debt, and the books are achievements of imagination. But, sorry, LotR is an _awfully_ dry read, especially books 2 and 3. The Harry Potter books are just a better yarn, and while they might not be as deep they're more fun to read for pleasure.
> 
> The two don't really lend themselves to comparison, though. I think the reason they get compared is because the first couple HP movies coincided with the releases of the LotR films.


They really don't, it's like comparing Blade and Twilight - a few similar points, but basically entirely different.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I've never seen/read any Harry Potters, but I've both read and seen all the Lord of the Rings, and it's way better than Harry Potter.



Xenos said:


> But I enjoy the HP books more than LotR. I absolutely understand and respect the fact that Tolkien basically invented the fantasy genre and every fantasy author since is hugely in his debt, and the books are achievements of imagination. But, sorry, LotR is an _awfully_ dry read, especially books 2 and 3.


Dry? I thought it was bloody brilliant. It was one of the best books I've ever read, and the 3rd one was especially good I thought. But he does do a lot of detailed description of where the people are walking and stuff and providing detailed maps so you can follow along, and he also describes stuff like stopping to have a picnic and all that. That kind of thing might seem dry to some people, but it's exciting to me because I love studying maps and hearing about food. But the action and plot were very exciting in the books too.


----------



## Painful (Aug 1, 2013)

This was a really hard decision for me because I love both series so much. However, Harry Potter had the bigger impact on me growing up and that's the only thing swaying me.

EDIT:


> I've never seen/read any Harry Potters, but I've both read and seen all the Lord of the Rings, and it's way better than Harry Potter.


How can you judge that something is better than something you've never seen/read anything of? I mean, it's fine to have an opinion and like something else, but I think it's silly to state it's _better_ when you can't really know.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I have more fun reading the HP books, I appreciate that LOTR is superior in quality of writing but it can sometimes be a bit dense to be enjoyable. Or maybe that was just because I always made myself read the gigantic epilogues as well. 

Movie-wise LOTR is done much better. I really enjoy the first 4 HP movies but I think the change of director for the rest put me off a bit. (Although Deathly Hallows part 1 was great) and like Xenos said it seemed less consistent.

I will say though that I get into the character of Harry more than any LOTR characters, most probably because almost the entire series was from his POV, but still I was more invested in the characters from HP.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

They definitely should of had more sequels to the Lord of the Rings.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I got deeper into HP than LOTR. Though I loved both. HP was an amazing series with very relatable characters. I miss it so much.

I've never been able to escape with anything else like I was able to do with HP. I can't express enough how much HP has benefited my life.

Reading through the series again just doesn't cut it. I would love to see a return but that's just not gonna happen. Depressing lol


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Lord of the rings.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

In terms of books, Harry Potter, in terms of movies, Lord of the Rings. Didn't enjoy reading LOTR. Felt like reading fantasy themed history textbooks.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Gosh it's so hard b/c I love both.

I prefer the HP books over LOTR books and I _think_ I like the LOTR movies over the HP movies. Close tie though.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

People like to ask this, but they're such different things. For films, Lord of the Rings (They are my favourite films ever). For books, Harry Potter (They are my favourite books ever). 

I do still love the LotR books with the incredible depth and detail of Tolkien's world, but the HP books are overall more enjoyable to read. More importantly, I grew up with Harry Potter and it had a huge impact on my life, as others mentioned, and it still does today. So overall, Harry Potter.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Lord of the Rings.

I have tried to watch the first Harry Potter movie but I never got to the end of it. Really not my thing so I considered it to be boring.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

LOTR for both the movies and the overall storyline/plot development. The core story far dwarfs Harry Potter's, IMO.

However, as far as readability of the books, I'd give the nod to HP. Tolkein spends way too much time on unnecessary detail, and it slows down the flow of the books almost to a halt sometimes. HP moves ahead with a full head of steam throughout the books; even details that seem minor often come back to play a part, so readers pay attention. 

Still, in a vacuum, I prefer LOTR overall.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Lord of the Rings. No contest. I gave up reading the Harry Potter books and fell asleep during most of the movies. One of my elder sisters, however, is a huge fan. She has all the hardcover books and all the films on blu-ray _and_ DVD.


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

LOTR movies and books. The world he created is incredible. Characters,the visuals everything


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

_Lord of the Rings _and _The Hobbit_.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I have not watched nor read either and I'm pretty cool because of that.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Couldn't get into Lord of the Rings books. 

The films were too much mud and men, I don't think I've watched a whole one.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Lord of the Rings is SOOOOO much better than Harry Potter how can you even compare these two?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I like both, but Harry Potter comes out on top for me, although I think they're too different to compare really. The HP books are excellent and I was engrossed in them, which made me more engaged in the movies. I've had trouble getting into The LOTR books.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

I voted for Harry Potter.:yes


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

LOTR.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Sam: _I wonder if we'll ever be put into songs or tales. _
Frodo: _[turns around] What? _
Sam: _I wonder if people will ever say, 'Let's hear about Frodo and the Ring.' And they'll say 'Yes, that's one of my favorite stories. Frodo was really courageous, wasn't he, Dad?' 'Yes, my boy, the most famousest of hobbits. And that's saying a lot.' _
Frodo: _[continue walking] You've left out one of the chief characters - Samwise the Brave. I want to hear more about Sam. 
[stops and turns to Sam] _
Frodo: _Frodo wouldn't have got far without Sam. _
Sam: _Now Mr. Frodo, you shouldn't make fun; I was being serious._ 
Frodo: _So was I. 
[they continue to walk] _
Sam: _Samwise the Brave..._


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh my god, how dare you make me choose...

But it has to be Harry Potter. LOTR's books were a bit drawn out and not as engaging, and I'm not a fan of long war scenes, so Harry Potter it is. LOTR is still awesome though.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

As someone who didn't grow up with Harry Potter or Lord of the Rings.

It's Lord of the Rings, no question.








...... Oh wait, I kind of did see those movies in my teens, never mind.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Neither of them.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Actually I did read a chapter of Harry Potter once at someone's house. It was in maybe the 3rd or 4th book. Harry Potter was staying with some fat guy called Dilbert or something whose family hates Harry Potter, and then they go to the zoo and tubby lumpkins gets eaten by an orangutan or something. It wasn't very exciting so I didn't read any more.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Harry Potter. The books, well, they were an important part of my childhood just like everyone else's, and the films (most of them) are of considerably higher artistic and acting quality than those neverending sequences of mutant armies, depressed hobbits, and overblown sentimentalism that everyone likes so much for reasons I have yet to uncover.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

hairy pooter all the way! the books were kind of, well, repetitive, but the movies blew my mind.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm going to say LOTR because I'm a fan of Obi-Wan Kenobi.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I love them both.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yer Blues said:


> I'm going to say LOTR because I'm a fan of Obi-Wan Kenobi.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Oh, I thought that was Dumbledore? I can only keep track of so many wizards. At least I know Star Trek has my favorite alien, the Wookie.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i dont like harry potter simply because i dont like the little dude


----------



## sociallyclueless (Apr 1, 2014)

Twilight


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

monotonous said:


> i dont like harry potter simply because i dont like the little dude


Dobby?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Charmander said:


> Dobby?


I was thinking that, pfft Dobby is awesome.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Yer Blues said:


> I'm going to say LOTR because I'm a fan of Obi-Wan Kenobi.





Persephone The Dread said:


>





Yer Blues said:


> Oh, I thought that was Dumbledore? I can only keep track of so many wizards. At least I know Star Trek has my favorite alien, the Wookie.


:lol so good...

Yeah, I voted Lord of the Rings. By far. Never read Harry Potter, saw some of the movies. Couldn't tell you what they were about. Reading Lord of the Rings is a pleasure. I've done it several times.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

moloko said:


> :lol so good...


One day, when you've lived through so many decades of scifi and fantasy movies you will join us. And by us, I'm referring to the other captain (who couldn't speak or talk) in the wheel chair in Star Wars. You know, the one that replaced captain Picard on the starship Tantive IV? Darth Vader I believe his name was?


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I liked lord of the rings but at the same time it felt soooooo drawn out....one of those trilogies I can only do once....

So.

Harry potter


----------



## tearsforfears (Feb 28, 2014)

Lord of the Rings because the movies are epic, but I'm probably quite bised since it was filmed in New Zealand and all.

I really liked the Harry Potter books though except the seventh one which was just too random. The movies were average.


----------

